# AMart Allsports Sale



## Whitey (May 18, 2006)

Just come back from Amart on Reedy Creek Rd West Burleigh with a new 7' Ian Miller Shimano bass rod and Shimano Aernos XT egg beater to add to the expanding collection if tackle. $130 bucks for the combo.
They also have 50% off all Ian Miller bass rods in the 5-7' 3-5kg range.
Not every day you see 50% off anything especially Shimano stuff.
Get down there or contact one of us coast locals if you need anything.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi ******,

thanks mate, good offer


----------

